# Quit Smoking Timeline - 10 Immediate & Long Term Benefits [Infographic]



## Alex (23/9/15)

*Quit Smoking Timeline - 10 Immediate & Long Term Benefits [Infographic]*
tbv
As a smoker you may feel like the damage has been already been done.

However, you might be surprised to discover that your body has an amazing capacity to recover.

The best time to quit was 15 years ago, the second best time is now! While you put our your last cigarette check out these 10 these immediate and long term benefits







*Quit Smoking Timeline*
The risks of smoking are well understood but what isn’t well known is the effects of quitting. From the moment that you stop smoking you start benefiting.

What is also not well understood is that using e-cigarettes is that you can have all the benefits of quitting smoking without needing to fight with the addiction or the cravings. You can gradually reduce your nicotine and eventually either stop vaping or continue but with far less risk than smoking.

*A



merican Cancer Society Asks
“How did you quit smoking?”*
On August 12 the American Cancer Society asked it’s followers on Facebook “How did you quit smoking?”.

We went through each of the responses and the overwhelming majority(72%) reported successfully using vaping as a means to quit smoking.

Quitting is hard so as you would expect some of the stories are quite inspirational :



“I smoked for 25 years. Was diagnosed at 40 with kidney cancer. Finally decided to quit. Started vaping. Slowly decreased my nicotine levels in the vaporizer. Took about 6 weeks then got down to 0mg nicotine and didn’t even want it anymore. Nicotine free for 8 months! No vaping (even the nicotine free stuff) for 7 months! Also stopped nail biting and in the past 6 weeks have stopped all caffeine. Really feeling alive now!” – Holli Barnes



“I smoked for 28 years, trying everything along the way to quit (patch 3 times, gum twice, Chantix (scary), cold turkey) nothing worked. Thanks to vapor products, I’ve been smoke free for over 2 years with little additional effort.” – Paul Allen



“I smoked for over 40 years. I tried lots of ways to quit. It wasn’t until I started vaping that I could finally quit smoking cigarettes. I’ve been tobacco free for over 7 months now. I feel great. Vaping saved my life.” – Debbie Burroughs

*

 Public Health England Vaping Study*
Public Health England(PHE) has officially declared that e-cigarettes are a vastly healthier alternative to smoking tobacco products. PHE is an executive agency of the U.K. Department of Health.

In this report the PHE is officially supporting vaping as a method of smoking cessation.http://thebestvaporizer.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/kevin-fenton-e1442744306925.jpg?a29e1e

Key findings of the review include:


the current best estimate is that e-cigarettes are around 95% less harmful than smoking
nearly half the population (44.8%) don’t realise e-cigarettes are much less harmful than smoking
there is no evidence so far that e-cigarettes are acting as a route into smoking for children or non-smokers
Professor Ann McNeill, King’s College London and independent author of the review, said:

_

 “*E-cigarettes could be a game changer in public health* in particular by reducing the enormous health inequalities caused by smoking.”_

_“The estimate that e-cigarette use is around 95% safer than smoking is based on the facts that:_

_ – the constituents of cigarette smoke that harm health – including carcinogens – *are either absent in e-cigarette vapour or, if present, they are mostly at levels much below 5% of smoking doses* (mostly below 1% and far below safety limits for occupational exposure)_

_ – the main chemicals present in e-cigarettes only have *not been associated with any serious risk*“_

Professor Kevin Fenton, Director of Health and Wellbeing at Public Health England said:

_



“E-cigarettes are not completely risk free but when compared to smoking, evidence shows they carry just a fraction of the harm. *The problem is people increasingly think they are at least as harmful and this may be keeping millions of smokers from quitting*. Local stop smoking services should look to support e-cigarette users in their journey to quitting completely.”http://thebestvaporizer.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/peter_hajek-n.jpg?a29e1e_

Professor Peter Hajek, Queen Mary University London and independent author of the review said:

_



“My reading of the evidence is that *smokers who switch to vaping remove almost all the risks smoking poses to their health*. Smokers differ in their needs and *I would advise them not to give up on e-cigarettes if they do not like the first one they try*. It may take some experimentation with different products and e-liquids to find the right one.”_

It is clear that the benefits of quitting smoking start immediately but the physical addiction and habits of smoking are hard to resist.

With vaping you don’t need to fight your nicotine addiction to improve your health significantly. You can continue to ensure that you meet your needs while you change your habits away from smoking.

Please comment below and share your quit story, successful or otherwise.

source: http://thebestvaporizer.net/quit-smoking-timeline

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------

